# The Official Marbury Trade Idea Thread!



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

If u have been to the kidd trade idea thread by seanet, then u should be familiar on how this works. If not, here is a little summary. Make trade ideas to get marbury out of ny, no offer is too stupid or too high!

I will start off:

Marbury and rose for baron davis and ike diogu


LET THE TRADES BEGIN!!!!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Note: Hardly any rules apply to the trades. 
Such as marbury for dwight howard(salary issues and the magic will never trade their future, but just remember that it doesnt matter here!)


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

id trade marbury for a bowl of cocoa pebbles at this point


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> id trade marbury for a bowl of cocoa pebbles at this point


well.....i am hungry........can i have the bowl of cocoa pebbles? :clown: 



but lets try to get players instead of food. :biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Marbury for some fried chicken and 6 bags of kool-aid should do the trick


But on the real id try something like

KNICKS TRADE-
Marbury 

Blazers TRADE-
Ratliff
Telfair
Khryapa


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Here is one: 
Marbury,taylor for Bobby jackson,1st round pick and jake tsakiladis(sp?)


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Here's another


Knicks trade-

Marbury 
Lee 



Blazers trade-

Pryzbilla
Ratliff 
Telfair
Khryapa


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

i have so many ideas!
marbury, Qrich,rose for baron davis, ike diogu, 1st round pick


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Mods, do not sticky this. it would be pointless if marbury was really traded!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Sorry, but...*

this is a dumb post. Trades with no guidelines? You may as well say Marbury for Duncan...or Kobe...or Garnett. Just dumb.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Sorry, but...*



alphadog said:


> this is a dumb post. Trades with no guidelines? You may as well say Marbury for Duncan...or Kobe...or Garnett. Just dumb.


the rules from the jkidd trade idea thread apply here too. meaning no offer is too low or too high. this thread is just for fun and creative trade ideas. the ones that deal with marbury for food are prohibited. trade him for some players we can use!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Sign and trade for Al Harrington


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Marbury for some fried chicken and 6 bags of kool-aid should do the trick
> 
> 
> But on the real id try something like
> ...


Not bad, but I doubt McMillan can handle Marbury. He's already got Miles and Randolph to keep in line.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Stephon and Nate for Chris Paul, Desmond Mason, and P.J. Brown, works cap wise, but I threw in Nate because Realgm wouldn't let me trade anyone else with a cheap salary.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> Here's another
> 
> 
> Knicks trade-
> ...


Blazers are looking to win games...Marbury hasn't ever won ****. He has alot of talent but is a headcase as well. He would be a short-term fix for the Blazers and I really don't think what is what our team is looking for at this point.

If you threw Frye in instead of Lee you might get a bite...we all know that isn't happening though.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Stephon and Nate for Chris Paul, Desmond Mason, and P.J. Brown, works cap wise, but I threw in Nate because Realgm wouldn't let me trade anyone else with a cheap salary.


Chris Paul? You know that's not happening.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Chris Paul? You know that's not happening.


It doesn't have to be rational, who knows their GM might be drunk that night.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> It doesn't have to be rational, who knows their GM might be drunk that night.


lol!



here is another:

Marbury, 1st round pick, and curry for AI and 1st round pick, and steven hunter!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you nuts man? Curry's part of our future, he has the rebounding and scoring ability while no offense to Hunter, he only has his defensive game.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Are you nuts man? Curry's part of our future, he has the rebounding and scoring ability while no offense to Hunter, he only has his defensive game.


what part of no rules dont u get? 

lol.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> what part of no rules dont u get?
> 
> lol.


It's Stephon and Curry, that's too much talent, A.I. ain't worth that much.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> It's Stephon and Curry, that's too much talent, A.I. ain't worth that much.


how about this,
marbury, rose, and 1st round pick for AI, hunter,cash considerations and a peanut butter jelly sandwich.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> how about this,
> marbury, rose, and 1st round pick for AI, hunter,cash considerations and a peanut butter jelly sandwich.


I'm down with that.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

marbury, richardson,2nd round pick for sam cassel and maggete! :biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Maggete can't play a full season for ****.


----------

